

Resubmission of old links now that the scope of this forum has expanded - amichail

How should we resubmit old links that were not so relevant before but are more so now?<p>
======
bootload
_"... How should we resubmit old links ..."_

why resubmit old links, when you can simply search for different ones to add?
Now if there was a decent search behind hack.yc you wouldn't even entertain
the idea.

------
rms
obfuscate them by adding something like ?p=123 to the end of the url.

